# Rogers mail settings with iPad over Wifi network



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi gang,
We're getting the inlaws an iPad as a gift and want to be able to set it up with their primary rogers.com email account that they use on their desktop. It seems as if it should be set up as if it were a Yahoo account, but I was wondering if there's anything special I should know... When you input the account name should it go in as [email protected] or just their user name, etc. And is there anything that needs to be done to set it up as IMAP?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## cantwait (Jul 24, 2009)

That's all they need their email address and password to setup mail on iPad. It will be imap by default going through yahoo option in setup. Just remember on their desktop to leave a copy on server in their current mail client there.


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

